# Expats in Cebu City area?



## Dawggydaddy (Feb 5, 2014)

Any expats in Cebu city or nearby?

Looking to join or start a small circle of expats for an occasional get together. 

I am on Mactan Island and arrived just 2 months ago with the intentions of being here permanently. I just received my SRRV 'Courtesy' visa and am so happy that i dont have to go thru the visitors renewal cr*p every 2 months and leaving the country every 16 months.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Dawggydaddy said:


> Any expats in Cebu city or nearby?
> 
> Looking to join or start a small circle of expats for an occasional get together.
> 
> I am on Mactan Island and arrived just 2 months ago with the intentions of being here permanently. I just received my SRRV 'Courtesy' visa and am so happy that i dont have to go thru the visitors renewal cr*p every 2 months and leaving the country every 16 months.


There are already several expat meetings in cebu but I forgot where. Hope someone chimes in. mcDonalds?


----------

